# Memorial for Adam Barron



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

Adam's family is planning a memorial in his honor at Chataqua Park in Boulder. The service will held on Wednesday (May 31st) at 3pm. I believe it will be in the amphitheater. Come show some love for this amazing man - a talented kayker, a bright mind, a caring heart, and a powerful soul. 

We miss you like you wouldn't believe, Adam.


----------



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

*Would friends of Adam please....*

... use this thread to share a funny 'Adam' story or your thoughts about the kind of guy he was. I think it would mean a lot to his non-boating friends and his family to know how well-loved he was in the paddling community.

Many thanks...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Did anyone know that Adam spoke fluent Mandarin??? I've paddled with Adam many times. He always had a calming manner about him and a smile as BIG as they get. Keep smiling on us Adam. (more Adam pictures please)


----------



## HalfCracked (May 30, 2006)

I went skiing with Adam a few times. He was a neat guy, very sincere. As skilled and accomplished as he was...(and he was!!), he always took the time to encourage those of us who needed a little extra push here and there. I'll never forget how jacked I would get watching him cruise down the mountains on his fat tele's. What a joy to see...
My heart and feelings go out to his family and his extended family of friends... He will be missed.


----------



## sdg (May 29, 2006)

*our buddy*


----------



## jme (May 30, 2006)

i went to college with adam. although i wasn't in his close circle of friends, i took chinese classes with him for several years and always enjoyed his company. adam was always smiling, and making the rest of us smile, too. 

the last time i saw adam was when he was living in san francisco - he came over for dinner and told us stories about how he had just met some old chinese people in the park. they were so impressed with his chinese, they invited him to do tai chi with them - of course, he did!

adam's chinese name is bao aide -- a play on that, "bao de ai," means "full of love." the chinese teachers used to joke that he could use that as a pickup line with the ladies. nevertheless, the name definitely fit -- adam was always so spirited, lively, warm, and welcoming. i can't believe that he is gone so soon.

i am in china now and feel so far away. i send my deepest condolences to his family and all of the people whose lives he has touched. my thoughts are with you.

jme


----------



## sbrophy (May 30, 2006)

i too went to college with adam. we were on the ski team together. his nickname at middlebury was rouge. anyway, adam did have a HUGE heart and enormous enthusiasm for everything he did. his energy was infectious and he will be missed. not only did he push himself to be better, he pushed everyone around him even if you didn't want to be pushed.

even though i do not kayak, this is not the first time i have seen a boating accident like this. it is a challenging sport full of twists and turns. please be safe on the water for adam.


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

I boated with Adam once and can't claim to know him well. I do have a story from that day. He and another friend were boting on the poudre and joined us. Half way throught he run he flipped and smacked his nose or face on a rock. Like any headwound, although small it bleed like crazy. He continued and was the first person into every wave. At the takeout he raved about what a great day it was. While I would have whinned he smiled and kept having fun. I was impressed. My condolences to his family and friends. I'm glad to have briefly met him.

Ken


----------



## shepusa1 (May 30, 2006)

*In Memory of Adam*

I know Adam will be missed deeply. It is hard to even come to terms knowing Adam will no longer be with us, however, I know he will always be with us in our thoughts and prayers.

I have known Adam a long time and grew up ski racing with him. Living in Boulder I ran into Adam on occasion, however, I am sad that those occasions will be no longer. Adam and I were not close friends by any means, but the kind of friends who could relate in our passions for life. You could always fall back into the old stories you shared together easily with Adam. Skiing brought Adam and I together for many years and I will always remember his amazing ability on the slopes as well his great smile and warm heart. He was always up for having a good time. It does not surprise me that Adam developed a passion for kayaking. He was an amazing athlete who enjoyed all things the outdoors had to offer. 

I will miss Adam... My thoughts and prayers are with his family.

Tyler Shepherd


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

This is very sad news. I have gotten to know Adam a little bit over the past few years. I only boated with him a few times, but it was obvious from the start that he has on a completely different level than I was. He was always confident and calm, which makes the difference in a Class V+ boater. I just saw him the weekend before after I messed up my arm kayaking on SSV. I will never forget him saying as he said, "Arn I am sorry you screwed up your shoulder that is such as bummer. I hope it heals quickly." I remember at the time it struck me as being very genuine and concerned at the time.  I could see it clearly in his eyes. Adam, you will be greatly missed.
Arn


----------



## torrey (May 30, 2006)

*Adam*

Before anything else I have to admit to my huge crush on Adam since the 8th grade when I joined our highschool ski team. I always felt so inferior to him as I watched him sharpen and wax his skis before races...but my crush on him just made me ski that much faster... I just had to get to his level so he could notice me! Adam and I lost touch until I moved to Denver 3 years ago. Oddly, we ran into one another on the street downtown and realized that we work in the same business. I couldn't believe my luck! 

Needless to say the last three years with Adam around have been great...When skiing he has always been there cheering me on and telling me what a great skier I still am (Um how can you be considered great when you're skiing with Adam?) I remember skiing with him and the boys at Copper one day. They took me in the trees with my skinny skis on...I was cursing him the whole way down...and ever more so when I was stuck up to my chest in powder. But sure enough Adam called me and coaxed me out with his words of encouragement...and as I came out of the woods he was standing there waiting even though the boys had cruised ahead. And he still told me I was an awesome skier...PLEASE!

Adam is one of the only people I can think of who is always in a good mood. He ALWAYS has a positive thing to say. And he is ALWAYS cheering you on. I always said that whatever girl was lucky enough to tear his eyes and love away from adventure just for a moment would be the luckiest girl. 

Adam...your smile, crazy stories and sense of adventure will be missed by so many people you have touched. I wish I could have just one more impromptu phonecall to catch up. I'll be looking forward to the next time...

Love always, Torrey


----------



## Nonboater Whitney (May 30, 2006)

*spending time remembering*

I am sad, and feel a bit hollow at the moment -- and it is odd to see postings from people I know, but don't get to see, and it is such a shame that we are here on this site, together for this reason.. I remember Adam from my age of 7 onward -- we Minnesotans kinda stick together. It was always fun to get together when we could -- talk about old times -- old people - new news etc. We grew up -- and still kept in touch, and that is pretty unique & special. Thanks to Martina -- we had Sushi in March - and it was a great time -- I will always remember that.

Adam always made me feel lazy -- simply for the fact that in comparison I was. I would tell him about taking the dogs for a swim topped off with a Law and Order marathon, (or something close,) over email on a Monday morn -- and he would have been kayaking, skiing, biking, or whatever he was doing, most likely would have found a way to do it all in one day. 

Honestly I am still hoping he has embezzled a ton of money and has faked the whole thing to escape to a non extradition country to live out his days in the tropics. Don't worry I won't tell.

The simple truth - is that he never wasted a single moment. Though we all wish he would have taken this day off...he got 10 lifetimes of memories, achievements and joy in this short life. He packed it all in and for that we all get to be proud of him.

I am trying to be positive, but we will still miss you. There is a big part of my childhood, that is gone -- and won't every be forgotten.
I am sure where you are there are big rivers and mountains within your reach. I hope you know Mom and Dad send their love too.

Whitney


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

For anyone who knew Adam, no matter how casually, please feel welcome to attend his memorial tommorrow. He was friend to a huge number of people and it will be great to have a big crowd to remember him. 

We miss you Adam, keep hammering.

We are putting together a slide show to remember some of the good times with Adam. If you have pictures you'd like to see included, please send them to [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I had the pleasure to boat, ski, and just hang with Adam. We werent the closest of friends, but we have had more than a few adventures together. Ive been going through old pictures last night and this morning, remembering good times. Id like to share some memories from three of these adventures with his friends and perhaps these will help you recall similar good times.

We were on a snow cat trip down in Creed back in Feb 05, it was Presidents Day w/e and a group of about 12 of us were partying and enjoying fresh tracks and great snow. Despite some mechanical problems, we got in about seven runs where I saw him attack steep drops and difficult terrain on his teles with a tenacity and grace that I never saw before or since. Unfortunately, that grace did not carry over to dancing. The next night up in CB, he and I had separated from the group to check out this live band across the street. So there we were, dancing to a really shitty band, fronted by a loud, possibly deaf, female vocalist. As bad as this band was, our dancing was even worse. But there he was, just throwin it out there and me just trying to keep up, both of us looking as drunk as we were. The ladies were not impressed. I laughed so hard that night I cried. 

Ive always had an attraction to wilderness runs. Roads and railroads along a creek or river have always taken a little something away from the experience and why I do the thing we do. So, despite its reputation, Ive always had this desire to run NSV above Buttonrock. Well, the day came when Adam, Will R., and Brian A. (last names removed to protect the guilty) were running it and agreed to guide me down. Adam ran the second cascade (rarely run) and styled it, the guy was so strong Im surprised he never broke a paddle from simply boofing. I followed this groups lines and was very grateful for their patience, descriptions, and attention they gave to me as I was definitely the guy they needed to keep an eye on and not just because I was the NSV virgin. I dont recall the conversations as we paddled the 3 miles of lake at the end, but the attitude was of happiness, awe, relief (on my part) and a camaraderie that is rarely achievable in an average life. Adams life was far from average. We all gave fake names and addresses to the ranger waiting for us at the take out (I used Marty Cronin), but Adam later had to admit to the ranger that he was lying because he already ran the license plates of all the cars in the parking lot. I thought we were all getting a ticket at that point but Adam stepped up, covered for us, and handled it so well that the ranger let us off with a warning. I dont think I ever thanked you properly for that Adam. You had my back that entire day.

The latest adventure was flying out to Cali last month to run Mill Creek; a beautiful 32 mile class V wilderness overnighter. The crew was Peter W. Adam, and The Craw. Deer and Mill creek were projects Craw (Marty) had been pushing for years. Deer was a bit high so we decided on Mill. Ill always remember Craw calling me a day before the trip, Darren, I just saw Adam. He just bought his groceries for the overnight and he has 4 or 5 grocery bags full of well, groceries!!! See, Craw, Peter and I had the standard REI dehydrated meals and Clif bars. Adam just said, Dude, I cant eat that crap, I need real food. When we checked our bags at the airport, I had about 37lbs of gear/food, Craw had 50, but when Adam checked his bag it weighed in at almost 80 lbs!!! Craw and I were just shaking our heads and laughing as he paid the overweight charges. We really got a kick out of that. He even bought an extra salami sandwich at the last gas station to take with him! We sat at the bank of that creek for probably 30 minutes as he stuffed all that food into his dry bags.
During this trip he shared with us an old nickname he was given, Five Bellies. The guy even ate class V. And for those that know him, I think youll agree that he crammed five lives in the 30 years he spent here too.
We didnt agree on many lines on that trip I dont think he likes sneaks. And I still feel he was instrumental in my acquiring a bad case of Poison Oak, but I was sure glad to have him there, and not just to rescue me and my shit if I got in trouble.

Ill post some of the pictures that triggered these memories later this week.

I wish I knew him better,
Darren


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

RIP Adam--

I didn't know you well Adam but I sure had a great day with you and Will late last spring on the South Saint Vrain with the gauge pushing 500 CFS. Marsha the Marshall was there, Nick Hinds and Duckie Man. The water was high and the lines were smooth. We cleaned the White Mile. Some random gawker who had a boat jumped into the river in the middle of our run thinking he could tackle the meat and nearly got pummeled. Everyone politely asked him to get out of the water, and I think it was you Adam, who so eloquently explained that the river was tough and one needed more than a girlfriend with a throwbag to paddle it. Maybe you saved his life there? Who's to know? I felt sick when I heard of your passing. I'll never get used to that part of the paddling game. Clean lines forever...........Joe Carberry........Paddler magazine


----------



## Nonboater Whitney (May 30, 2006)

I just called the Boulder County Open Space dept and spoke with Lisa and said said they just took a reservation for the Flagstaff Summit area -- and I verified that this reservation was for Adam, 303-441-3440, . She gave me directions of 3.5 miles up flagstaff road & there will be a sign on the right that says Flagstaff Summit -- there you take a right, and the area where we all will be will be on the right hand side, something tells me you won't miss it.


----------



## han inc (May 30, 2006)

I also went to college with Adam, and got to know him pretty well through Chinese class and going abroad.

One thing I really appreciated about him was his ability to give advice. There were so many times when I'd be worried about something, end up having a chance conversation with Adam about it, and afterward things seemed so much simpler. I think it was the way he viewed the world - people are basically good, and things tend to work out the way you hope for. And he was just about always right.

Another thing I always respected about Adam was how intelligent he was, and how he never made a big deal out of it. In fact, I'm pretty sure he loved it when people mistook him for a meathead, jock, or whatever. As carefree and happy as he always was, there was definitely a serious, ambitious side to him that he balanced really well.

Adam was an awesome guy in so many ways - one of the few people who could get along and relate with anyone. Nothing can express what an awful loss this is for everyone who knew him. RIP Bao.

-Tim


----------



## sdg (May 29, 2006)

*UPDATE: Memorial on Flagstaff*

The memorial will be held at Sunrise Circle Amphitheater on Flagstaff Mountain at 3pm Weds, May 31st, 2006.

Directions from Baseline and Broadway in Boulder.
Head west on Baseline Road. Pass Chautauqua Park. 
Baseline takes a sharp turn right (at Gregory Canyon trail area) and becomes Flagstaff Rd.
Continue uphill on Flagstaff Rd for about 3.5 miles.
Turn right on Summit Rd. Follow signs to Amplitheater.

There is limited parking, so people might think about parking at Chautauqua Park and taking the Gregory Canyon hike up to the Amphitheater. It is a 1,120 foot ascent over 1.5 miles. Should take most people an hour or less.

If you don't have Boulder county plates, there is a $3 parking fee anywhere along Flagstaff Mountain.


----------



## acardea (May 30, 2006)

I was lucky enough to meet Adam through my best friend, and one of Adam's best friends, Ack. Ack and I were attending law school in Denver, and I was fortunate to be able to tag along with him on some ski trips to Adam's parents' house in the mountains. I was always in awe of Adam because of how talented he was - even more amazing was the way he related to people. Although I felt intimidated by Adam's abilities, it was not because of anything Adam did. He had an amazing ability to make me feel comfortable and confident even as a beginning snowboarder trying to hang with the big boys. He made me feel like he was sincerely a friend from the first moment I met him. Adam was one of the most genuinely nice people I have ever met. Even my mom has a vivid recollection of him after sitting with him for only an hour at a Rockies game the weekend Ack and I graduated from law school. She remarked that he was such a sincerely nice person. I had a small crush on Adam when I lived in Denver, and I don't think I ever considered pursuing it because I saw him as being out of my league. I wish I could have spent more time getting to know him and improving my riding ability so I could have attempted to ride with him more than the one or two times I did. Adam was so successful at everything he did, he could have turned out arrogant and self-centered; instead, he was the exact opposite: humble and sincerely caring - which I think is a testament to his parents and what wonderful and generous people they are. Neither Adam or his parents ever hesitated to open up their house to us - Ack and I even stayed at his parents' new place when nobody else was there and work was still being done on it. I was looking forward to spending some more time with him when I move back to Colorado in a few years. My thoughts go out to his family and everyone who has been touched by his life and death. He will be missed, and he will never be forgotten.


----------



## TBrouwer (May 30, 2006)

*A flower for Adam's Memorial...*

For those of you who will be attending Adam's Memorial, there'll be some empty vases there if you would like to bring one or a few long-stem flowers to contribute, symbolizing everyone coming together for the sake of Adam. 

We love you Adam and miss you so much!


----------



## jsimmons (May 30, 2006)

I went to high school with Adam, and followed him (was a couple years behind him) to Middlebury where we were on the ski team together. During the time I had with him in high school and college, Adam took me under his wing and always treated me like a brother. I am deeply saddened by this loss and my thoughts and prayers are with his parents, brother, sister, and everyone else that Adam touched.

Adam, whether you were giving me advice on how to make better turns on my skis (or better doughnuts in your car before I was of driving age!), helping me tune my equipment, or simply leading by example, I always admired your spirit and looked up to you. You calmed my nerves, and gave me a boost when I lacked confidence (on and off the hill) or was home sick (at ski camp back in the day). It is obvious by all of the posts on this site that you led and inspired us all in many different ways. You charged through life, you were a skilled athlete, a generous and caring soul, humble, intense and dedicated Your spirit will resonate with me and I am sure with everyone that got to spend any time with you. Wish I could be in Boulder tomorrow to see you off, and will miss you Adam.


----------



## botsy phillips (May 30, 2006)

*We will miss you Adam!*

I grew up ski racing with Adam and had the pleasure of skiing, ridding, climbing & working with him. I will remember his deep chuckling, gutteral laugh and the fact that he always had a smile. It was like he knew something everyone else didn't. He was humble, confident, and deceivingly talanted at whatever he put his mind to.

He called me this winter to see if would go Heli skiing in Alaska with him. The deal was that we had to go on short notice. I explained that I could not get away from work that quickly. He said "come on man it is something we have to do before we die". I am so glad he went, I wish I had gone with him. 

It is little consolation, but he lived many full lives in his short time here and he went doing one of the things he loved!


----------



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

*Shuttle for Adam's Memorial*

Apparently there isn't enough parking at the amphitheater where Adam's service will be held. However, there will be a shuttle running from Chatauqua Park (where the dining hall and ranger station are located) up to the service. m


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Adam will be deeply missed, I as many people grew up skiing with adam. He will be missed in the many circles of friends he had. He was always a charger, going for it in every aspect of his life defanatly a guy to look up too. although i hadnt seen him since feburary i miss him already. please tell aeveryone at the memorial I wish i could be there. my thought and prayers go out to his brother Eric and his entire family.  
Doug Schofield


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

*Carpooling to the memorial from SW CO?*

Hi there,
Anybody by chance driving from the Durango/Telluride/Silverton area to Adam's memorial tomorrow morning? I'm looking for a ride. I'll split gas.
I can meet you where you are.
[email protected]
Thanks
Peace


----------



## G-Wood (May 31, 2006)

*Open Doors and Open Arms at Hostel Greenwood*

I don't know what to say yet...he would not have been Adam had he decided to stay home last weekend.

For all those coming to Boulder to say good-bye, please find my humble home open for any needing a place to stay.

email: [email protected]

(erin)


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't think I ever met Adam which is odd since we seem to have shared alot of the same friends and aquaintances. From these posts it sounds like I would have remembered meeting him if I did. I just wanted to say thanks for sharing everyone. I feel like I've gotten to know him a little bit now and wish we could have met up sooner. 

My thoughts go out to his parents, and if it's any consolation, I want to be more like your son. I wish I could be at the memorial tomorrow to witness the love.

Bruno


----------



## dtom (Oct 13, 2003)

*rouge*

Barron, I met you just before we both came out here the first time in the fall of '99. You were living in the same house as my brother in Middlebury and I came over from Hanover to see how he was doing, and you and Rawstron were giving him heaps of crap as you were moving out to get his ass in gear and finish that damn paper. He never did, but you two made it out to Colorado that winter. I chased a girl out here, never saw you that winter, but that summer, there you two were, trying to cam-strap the doors all shut on our camper-van. If only you could have figured out how to get the straps tight inside the van without locking yourselves in, we might never have busted you...

I was lucky enough to do a lot of stuff with you, even though I live clear on the other side of the state. Fruita a bunch, remember when we all got way drunk at Fat Tire Festival and poached that "campsite" up on the National Monument? Turned out the cliff we were pissing off of at 3am was about 1000 feet high, who knew? Then after breakfast the next morning, someone started a yoga sesh, and you remarked "Guys, I'm killing this yoga". Classic.

You are such an inspiration to me. I have so many great memories of you that I get to carry around, I'm so lucky. I'm sad that our paths didn't cross more often in the last year or so, but it seemed like Max's passing last year sent us in different directions. I stepped up and ran a bunch of HAIR, 'cause I thought max would appreciate it, but I didn't see much of you after that. I was a little surprised to hear you give the call on the way down to Durango last Friday, and I'm crushed to think that my petty little projects here in 'Bonedale kept me from enjoying one more adventure with you.

I'm so glad I could be there for your parents, I love you and they love you and we all miss you dearly.

Tom


----------



## g-stofer (May 31, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to know Adam from the ski team in high school. He was an exceptional skier, an even better person, and was someone that I looked up to very much. He really seemed larger-than-life on the ski hill and was always pushing those around him to be the best they could be. We reconnected in Denver as we were both in the commercial real estate business and I was just learning how to kayak. He was very passionate about this sport to the point where it was infectious. Adam died doing something that he truly loved.

Aside from his many athletic accomplishments however, Adam was just one of most friendly, likeable, and sincere guys I've ever met. It is truly amazing to see all of these kind words and how many people his life touched. I am deeply saddened for his family and close friends and my thoughts and prayers are with them during these difficult times. 

Take care,

Gordy Stofer


----------



## margie (May 31, 2006)

I did not know Adam except through his family. I am a very close friend of his aunt Annie. I met Adam a few years ago at one of their family events. I was impressed at how nice a person Adam was . Anyway, I have felt a great sadnees about Adam's death. Life sure can be unfair. I wrote this poem about Adam.
Remembering Adam

A tragic accident took Adam's life...
He was so young... 
But, lived his life to the fullest...
He spread cheer and joy to all...
Every day... all day long.

His smile was a soft smile...
A sweet smile... I know...
His eyes were kind eyes...
Beautiful, caring eyes with the warmest glow.

Adam was inspiring 
And loved by all his friends...
Always there for them...
Until the very end.

Adam's journey on life is ended...
His work on earth is through...
And, all his family and friends...
Will now say " Adam, there was noone fairer or better than you ! "

And, Adam will answer... 
" I am now resting in a deep and peaceful sleep...
I feel the presence of all of you who loved me...
Please do not weep. " 

" I had my days of peace and pleasure...
And, to my life, I gave full measure...
I gave to life my best shot...
Don't weep... just remember me with joy...
And, HEY ! I love you all a LOT ! "

Rest in peace Adam 
Margie


----------



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

*Missing Adam*

I'm still lying awake - I can't help but think Adam will show up on Juniper Ave. tomorrow, sometime just after 3 - with that classic 'are you kidding me?' look on his face. He'd wonder where everyone was, why none of his buds were answering the phone. His last text message to me is still the most recent one in my inbox. I want to write back, I can't help it. I can't imagine Boulder without Adam in it. 

My most favorite recent Adam story (other than watching him try to build that Weber grill sitting on his deck), was doing some backcountry skiing on April 16th. I was getting out of my trekkers and postholed up to my hip, complete with twisting fall backwards. I knew right away that I'd screwed my knee. Here we are, three of us, me and my two favorite dudes on earth, on this beautiful bluebird day, not a soul in sight on these snow-capped peaks - and I'm screaming profanity like a drunk truck driver at the top of my lungs. Beautiful (and classy, I might add). After about 5 minutes of this nonsense (and terrified glances from the guys) I pulled myself together and decided I was skiing out because my options were, frankly, quite limited. Adam was so worried, so concerned - he truly wanted to ski down with me on his back. He wanted to carry me all the way out of there - and I know he would've too. He asked EVERY time we stopped if I was going to be OK, if it hurt, would I make it, should he carry my pack on his frontside, was I too warm, too cold, did I need water, food, anything at all...

We made it out safely and laughed pretty hard once we did - mostly because we were all just relieved... Adam spent the rest of the evening getting ice for me, playing scrabble with me, and telling me not to be too bummed out. He called me every single day for at least the first week after my surgery - he made me laugh every time. I got to live vicariously through the adventures he would share. Adam was so amazing, he was going to fly to Salt Lake to help me move into my new home in two weeks - he knew I'd be there alone and wanted to help. I'm still on crutches and this knee still hurts like hell, but nowhere near as much as losing Adam.

I'm not much of a poet, so these aren't my words (unlike the beautiful earlier post), but Melinda Sue Pacho's. I think Adam would probably say something like this to us all (add in a few 'Dudes', 'sick', 'going off', and that great laugh of his)... 

I Did Not Die

Do not stand at my grave and forever weep.
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumns rain.
When you awaken in the mornings hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and forever cry.
I am not there. I did not die.


We miss you so much - stay with us all, always. m


----------



## Marti (May 31, 2006)

*Adam*

I knew Adam before he was the legend he seems to have become. He was 9 when he joined the Buck Hill Ski Team in Minnesota. He and Eric (his lil bro who was 5 or maybe 6 at the time) were the new kids and I remember the first day they came to dryland. I was 8. For the next 10 years we spent lots of time together and I have many fond memories. We traveled and trained all over the world together and my dad loved him like a son. He even trusted Adam so much that he let the two of us (and Eric as a passenger) drive from Oregon to Minnesota as teenagers! And as many of you skiers know, my dad was overprotective.

I am so touched to read these posts - what an impact he's made in many, many lives. My heart hurts for the loss but I am comforted that he lived life to the fullest and I'm sure he would say he had no regrets for his life choices. Well done, Adam.

I love you Adam. 

Martina


----------



## AmyT (May 31, 2006)

Wow, I still can't get over that this actually happened. Adam was such a kind hearted, admirable, energetic, and fun loving person. Adam and I grew to be close friends while working in the same office building downtown. He accomplished so much in such a short time here; a dedicated broker, an avid outdoorsman, and a wonderful friend. I enjoyed hearing all about his crazy adventures in the outdoors. From his all night cross country events to his story of being stranded in the wilderness last winter; they were great stories. Unfortunately his tremendous life was cut short, taken by the outdoors which he loved so much. I will miss him so much as I know many others will too. He touch more lives than most people would in a lifetime. He was an unbelievable person whom I will always remember.


----------



## ccat (Jul 9, 2005)

I only met Adam once. I was down from Steamboat visiting Max last May and the three of us went out one night. I remember thinking that he was a great guy and wanting to contact him after Max's accident. It is tragic that this happened in less than a year. I wanted to convey my sincere condolensces to Adam's family and friends and wish them the best throughout a difficult time. This is the poem that I read at Max's memorial I hope it can make someone feel a little better.

"Death is nothing at all, I have only slipped away into the next room...
I am I and you are you, whatever we were to eachother that we still are.
Call me by my old familiar name, Speak to me in the same way you always used. Put no different tone in your voice and wear no air of sadness. Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes we enjoyed together, PLAY, SMILE and think of me. Let my name be forever the household word that it always was. Life means all that it ever meant, It is the same that it always was. There is continuity, I am waiting for you somewhere near, Just around the corner, All is well."

again- Good thoughts to his friends and remember to enjoy those epic days with our friends! Cara


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

My most sincere condolences to all his family and friends.

He was gracious and funny to even the non hard-core. My last memories are of helping lead me through Gore first with some morale support following a swim... "ah lots of good paddlers have swam there", then some humor....."come on! Run Tunnel....it will never be safer than it is now"(Gore fest with spectators and lots of ropes)....then kindly leading me through a clean "easy" line on Kirchbaum. 

I was looking forward to this year and will regret not going back and getting a chance to run it with him again last year.

Again, my most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Cuica (May 31, 2006)

*Miss you forever*

I have had the pleasure of working with Adam for the past five years. I was able to watch him grow into a very successful businessman while still being the most grounded and sincere man I have ever met. His compassion and excitement for life have never ceased to amaze me. Adam has always been a bright light to my day. Even though I had to constantly tell him to focusseveral times a day, in fact it was exactly three times I had to say it before I got his full attention. He was either thinking of the next cold call, the next kayak trip, heli-skiing in Alaska or mountain biking. Every Friday he ran out of here so fast, so ready to get his weekend activities started, that he always made a call to me at 4:30 p.m. giving me something to do that he had completely spaced. He even started calling me every Friday though he had no reason to. 

He would say Hey Cuicawho loves ya? 
I would always reply Only you Adam, what do you need me to do? 
He would then say Nothing I just wanted to call you at 4:30 in case you missed me!

I will always remember and miss him very deeply, but especially on Fridays at 4:30 p.m.

My heart goes out to all of his family, all of his friends and all of the people who never got to know him. As I am trying the grasp the idea of never seeing Adam again, I think of how lucky I am to have been able to spend as much time as I did with him.

Adam, I love ya!


----------



## kpodolak (May 31, 2006)

I met Adam and his friend Will in Colorado in the summer of 2000. We ran rivers together, biked up Breckenridge a few times, and grilled jalapeno flavored burgers at his familys place in Silverthorne. Reading the posts about Adam brought back good memories. Especially the very funny memory of when Adam and Will tried to booby-trap my VW bus by linking cam straps together on the inside. Thanks Tom for the reminder. 

Adam was someone who I always felt comfortable running rivers with, even on rivers that stretched my limits. Ill miss his great smile and contagious love of the outdoors. I wish I could be in Boulder for the service today. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.

Kristen Podolak


----------



## HollyB (May 31, 2006)

*Adam will be missed!*

It is hard to imagine that Adam is no longer with us. It seems I can still hear his voice, see his smile or even see him running around looking for lost items (maybe a ski glove or even his wallet). 

I can't possibly summarize all of my fond memories of Adam (Buck Hill, car rides, visits to Vail). I will never forget Adam driving me to ski practice at Buck Hill. He got into the routine of stopping for a TCBY in Wayzata. Adam even turned me on to some sort of chocolate/cookie dough malt. hmmm...
Many hours in the car as well as on the slopes allowed me to identify the uniqueness of Adam-- he always had a positive attitude, had a story to share, and was gifted in that he could always make others laugh!

Adam's energy and love for life was contagious! Simply put, Adam was a phenomenal person! 
Holly Beaulieu


----------



## sdg (May 29, 2006)

*a message from Adam Barron's family*

(Adam's family requested the following message to be posted) 

To all of Adam Barrons friends, 

We want to let you know how special it has been to read all of your letters and for your sincere help these past weeks in the Boulder Community. During this very hard time, it is truly comforting to hear about your wonderful adventures and kind hearted moments with Adam. Thank you for all of your support and thank you for being in Adams life. For Adam, I know he will be happy to see everyone of us live each moment of the day to the fullest and smile at the sight of powder and feel thrilled to hear a rushing river. 

With all of our love, 
Eric, Becca, Stephen and Charlene Barron


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

First, I apologize for bumping this thread. 

With sadness I read a bunch of the accounts of Adam's death earlier this summer, but I never saw any pictures of him in those threads. It wasn't until this weekend, while chatting with an old friend and coworker about those we used to work with, that I discovered that the Adam I used to work with years ago, and occasionally ran into around town since then, was the same person who died in Vallecito Creek. I don't have much to add to the wonderful tributes in here; I didn't know Adam very well, and never knew that he was such an avid kayaker. Context, I guess, we knew each other from working in the same law firm. But he was clearly a good guy, and I'm saddened by the fact that I won't run into him again.

RIP Adam, belatedly.


----------

